# Tipping etiquette for handymen in dubai



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

My building mgt sent a plumber up to fix something minor for me and when he was done, I tipped him 50 dhs but he looked like I gave him 5 dhs. Is that too low? What's the normal tipping etiquette for handymen in Dubai?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

50 is a very generous tip for a minor repair. 

Odds are he made it worse anyway. 



msbettyboopdxb said:


> My building mgt sent a plumber up to fix something minor for me and when he was done, I tipped him 50 dhs but he looked like I gave him 5 dhs. Is that too low? What's the normal tipping etiquette for handymen in Dubai?


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Bloody hell. He must have wondered if it was Christmas for 50 dirhams!!!

I'll tip 10-20 depending on the mood and what I have handy in my wallet. Even then, its more than most people do.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't think it's tipping, is it? If a plumber comes and fixes something in my house, I am paying him for his services, not tipping him. Having said that, the general rate is about 50 aed for 30 minutes of work. At least that's the going rate in my building.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ash_ak said:


> I don't think it's tipping, is it? If a plumber comes and fixes something in my house, I am paying him for his services, not tipping him. Having said that, the general rate is about 50 aed for 30 minutes of work. At least that's the going rate in my building.


and the going rate presumably in her building is zero as probably maintenance is included in the rent.

I generally give 10-20 Dhs.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

A bottle of water, can of coke or whatever is in the fridge. I'd be bankrupt if I gave them any money.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

ash_ak said:


> I don't think it's tipping, is it? If a plumber comes and fixes something in my house, I am paying him for his services, not tipping him. Having said that, the general rate is about 50 aed for 30 minutes of work. At least that's the going rate in my building.


Well maintenance is part of the rent. I just thought it was nice to tip him but he acted like I gave him 5 dhs so just wondered if I was supposed to give more. Looks like I over- tipped. Hmmm....


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

he's trying it on

AED 20 max but a can of coke etc is better


----------



## RamblingReggie (Apr 14, 2014)

Really.? Never heard of giving food/beverages to these guys.. I normally tip maybe 10-20 depending.. Same for delivery guys when I can't be bothered cooking.! I think I'd feel a bit uncomfortable handing someone a can of coke.! Interesting reading


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Giving them a drink seems a bit strange to me especially since a can of coke is only worth about 2 dirhams. Giving them 10 dirhams is fine. If they are not satisfied, just take it back and close the door.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It's an Arabic (and long term Indian expat) custom to offer someone a drink. Much in the same way I'd get the kettle on for a westerner, but now I'm not so sure if people are putting monetary values to a cuppa.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

People care only about money these days


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

I find it so difficult to tip people by giving money to their hands. I mean it makes me feel like we are not equal at all. I don't mind leaving tip on the table (or paying extra 10-20aed with my card) in a restaurant but giving his hand 5-10aed just seems not right, for delivery guys or parking guys etc. It is like `good boy! now go get yourself a chocolate`


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Ahh. You're applying Dutch logic to this part of the world.

You can't feel guilty about the economic divide in Dubai. It is what it is. Think of the tip as an appreciation of the service being provided to you, which was the original point of tips. 



nathanalgren said:


> I find it so difficult to tip people by giving money to their hands. I mean it makes me feel like we are not equal at all. I don't mind leaving tip on the table (or paying extra 10-20aed with my card) in a restaurant but giving his hand 5-10aed just seems not right, for delivery guys or parking guys etc. It is like `good boy! now go get yourself a chocolate`


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

nathanalgren said:


> I find it so difficult to tip people by giving money to their hands. I mean it makes me feel like we are not equal at all. I don't mind leaving tip on the table (or paying extra 10-20aed with my card) in a restaurant but giving his hand 5-10aed just seems not right, for delivery guys or parking guys etc. It is like `good boy! now go get yourself a chocolate`


I can see you would have a great time in the US


----------



## RamblingReggie (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh yeah, I'd always offer a drink of some sort when people are in my house doing some work..

For a minute I had a vision of having a pizza delivered and handing the guy a can of coke as a thank you


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

RamblingReggie said:


> For a minute I had a vision of having a pizza delivered and handing the guy a can of coke as a thank you




Reminds me of a Not The Nine O'Clock News sketch where a guy goes into a post office and asks at the window for a first class stamp, followed by "Tell you what, treat yourself to one while you're at it."


----------

